# Help! What is this lump and where is my IUD?? ~~Final Update... PAGE 3!!!~~



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I had an IUD (Mirena) inserted on 11/14. All went fine, bit of cramping but nothing abnormal. I should have started AF between 11/18-11/21 (following previous months pattern it would have been 11/20). AF started on 11/16 instead (no biggie, I know IUD's mess with AF for a while). But it wasn't a normal AF. It wasn't really blood, it was really (really) mucusy, stained with red/brown. AF for me normally lasts 3-4 days. Today is day 10 and it's still there a bit (spotting now). Before I left the dr office on 11/14 she made sure I could feel the IUD strings (I could, no problem). So, today I go to check (they say to check after every AF to make sure it's still positioned right) and I can't find it! I seriously cannot find those strings anywhere. I am FREAKING OUT! What I am feeling though is a small lump (maybe the size of one of those small bouncy balls you get out of the quarter machines). It's hard and doesn't really move much when I try (it does move a little, but not much at all). It's pretty far up too. I did not notice this when I checked after the IUD was inserted. WTH is it?!? I took a pregnancy test on 11/14 and on 11/17. Both were negative (first one I had to take before the IUD was inserted. Second I took because I was a bit freaked out at the strange AF) so I'm not worried about being pregnant.

Any ideas? Obviously I'm going to get to the doctor but I need some reassurance in the meantime please


----------



## JustVanessa (Sep 7, 2005)

No idea about the lump but your strings could have migrated into you uterus.















Hope everything is ok.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the response. I still can't get through to the darn doctor to make an appointment.

I'm sorta having second thoughts about the IUD. The allure of never having to remember a pill was a big reason why I did it. But so far it's had more complications than it's worth (bleeding for 10+ days, DP got poked the other night by the "strings" (really misleading word, btw) and was not too happy







Now I can't find the strings and there's a weird lump. If this doesn't straighten out soon I may be tempted to get it out and go back on the pill


----------



## annarbor931 (Dec 11, 2004)

I had my IUD (Mirena) removed in July, after having it less than a year. I had so many bleeding problems that it actually made my life miserable. Sometimes, I couldn't find the strings and I was feeling around and hitting my cervix. It felt like a ball (like the tip of one of those hamster water bottles, if you have ever had hamsters), and was hard and not mobile. It seemed to be "swollen" at times and I thought that may be due to my period and my cervix being opened a bit. I got vaginosis and started having a strange smell, so I went to the OB and asked to be checked for infection. I had bacterial vaginosis from the IUD, and I had it removed that day. It was just not the right birth control for me. I had very heavy bleeding EVERY month, and such long periods. I am now back on the pill and much happier.


----------



## ntengwall (Feb 21, 2003)

I was going to look into Mirena until I searched around on the internet and found MANY MANY unhappy women claiming lots of unpleasant side effects....side effects that my CNM swore wouldn't happen. One of the most common complaints that I read was irregular bleeding off and on for up to a year and lots of women said that their husbands could feel the strings on their penis and that it actually irritated it to the point of them getting scratched! I also read about loss of sex drive and headaches (these are all things that happened to me when I had Norplant 13 years ago).
I always go with the whole "if it seems too good to be true it probably is" idea LOL
Good luck though and I hope you get it all figured out soon. Ever since Norplant and Depo and Low Estren pill, I have sworn off all hormones for my body!!







:


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had the Mirena IUD since last March. The first month I had lots of cramping and such but no problems since. Unlike a lot of women I've talked to who had it, I have continued to have AF every month, so it is so light that one pad a day works fine.

The ball thing that you are feeling sounds like your cervix. One tip that I got on trying to feel the strings was to sit on the toilet and bear down (like you are trying to poop) and try feeling for it at the same time. When you bear down it lowers your cervix and makes it easier to locate the strings. I've never had a problem finding it this way, but absolutely can't any other way. HTH


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

The ball could be your cervix. Your strings, did the dr cut them too short?


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Please, please please get yourself to a dr as soon as possible to check your Mirena's position. I had one inserted in August of 2006. It perforated my uterus and ended up lodged near my bowels. Doctors all told me the cramping was normal, I was fine, strings were probably cut too short, etc. Finally at the end of Sept. 2006, I went septic and I was admitted to the hospital. I had the IUD laproscopically removed. I urge all women who have had IUDs placed to get the position checked shortly after insertion.

Mirena's makers do not want you to know that the risk of perforation drastically increases if you have given birth within 6 months of insertion and if you are breastfeeding. Many many many studies have documented this.

Hope all is well with you, but please please get the position checked. I almost died and I hate to think of anyone else going through what I did. Good luck.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I go to the doctor next monday to get it checked.

alysonb- I've got to run out now (ds's therapy, grocery shopping then work) but when I get home tonight I'm going to try to feel it that way!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I went to the dr today to have her check. She checked, and can't find it. She used a speculum with a swab and can't find the IUD anywhere. I go tomorrow morning to have an ultrasound done to see if they can find it anywhere.

HELP! A little freaked out here! I never saw it fall out so I'm pretty sure it's still in there, somewhere....


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Dude. That's scary. My last one fell out but it was copper. I have a mirena now. Could it have fallen out? I sort of cramped mine out. However, i knew mine came out because it hurt.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

As someone who puts IUDs in:

1.The "lump" is probably your cervix.

2. If hubby was getting poked by the strings, they were cut WAY too short. The strings are actually more like really thin fishing wire. So if there is not enough length to them, they will feel very sharp to a sexual partner.

3. If your doc couldn't bring the strings down through your cervix, the strings have probably migrated up (because they were WAY too short).

4. Defnitely go for the sono. It will confirm placement. If the IUD is correctly placed in the uterus, it can stay there even if there are no strings to be found. The unfortunate part about having strings cut too short is that if they get "lost", there is nothing to pull on to get the IUD out. Now you're looking at a more complicated procedure to have it removed.

Sorry you're having so much trouble. My patients usually do really well.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Uh oh. I will be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry this has happened. I really hope it didn't perforate.

I also hope I didn't scare you too much by my earlier post. I just hate the fact that this product is still on the market. It has caused massive devastation in my personal life and I've met so many people who have been similarly affected. If the IUD perforated, it is usually pretty easy to remove by laproscopic surgery. My case was extremely unusual.

When my perforation happened, they also sent me for an ultrasound. They couldn't find it by ultrasound, only by xray, as it had migrated so far up and lodged in my bowels. If they can't find it by ultrasound, ask for an x-ray! And also, don't let them press too hard while doing the ultrasound. They did while doing mine and it caused more damage in the long run.

Keep us updated, please. My thoughts are definitely with you. I know how scary it is.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh mama, I'm sorry your going through this. I hope you figure it all out soon.
Hugs.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipse95* 
If they can't find it by ultrasound, ask for an x-ray!


They talked about doing an x-ray this morning but said it wouldn't do any good because the IUD is plastic and an x-ray won't pick up plastic. That's why the went for the ultrasound. She wanted to have it done today but the hospital/clinic I was at, along with the hospital by it, were both full today so tomorrow morning at 8 was the earliest I can get it done.


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow, please keep us posted.

And to all of you who have had problem with IUD's I am so sorry. They have always scared the crap out of me (like since I was old enough to know what they were).

I no longer have tubes (blocked and removed prior to IVF). I have been told to take hormones (because my doctor thinks it will help me not to pee every time I cough or sneeze) but after 2 months I stopped it.

But if I needed BC, I would do the Nuva ring again in a heartbeat.

Just reading this thread made my insides hurt.


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

The body of the Mirena IUS is compounded with barium sulfate which makes it radiopaque. It most definitely will show up on x-ray.

Perforation is rare, and not caused by the IUD itself. Perforation is directly related to the skill of the provider who is putting it in.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate3* 
The body of the Mirena IUS is compounded with barium sulfate which makes it radiopaque. It most definitely will show up on x-ray.

Perforation is rare, and not caused by the IUD itself. Perforation is directly related to the skill of the provider who is putting it in.

Ah, makes sense. Not sure why the doctor didn't know that.... kinda scary







:

Is it possible it perforated the uterus if I felt the strings either the day after it was put in or 2 days after? I can't remember which it was now, but I know I felt them after we left the doctors office but before I started bleeding (which was 2 days after).


----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

My IUD came out and I didn't notice. I don't remember what kind it was, but it's totally possible for them to do that.

I'm glad you're going in to get it checked out!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

I've got to run to get Owen to his therapy but wanted to update real quick. I just got back from the ultrasound (and I was oh so lucky to get not only the one on the tummy, but the vaginal one too







: ). The tech guy couldn't tell me too much but did say he found the IUD, it's in the uterus and he has an idea of why the doctor couldn't find it (but when pressed for details he said he couldn't say anymore). He also was talking to the nurse who was in the room during the vaginal one and I heard them say something about a double uterus as he pointed out something on the screen. When pressed for details on that (I know, I'm an annoying patient







) he said "Oh, it's nothing. Completely normal." but wouldn't say anything more than that and wouldn't tell me WHAT was normal (they were talking quietly trying to keep me from hearing that part). Then the nurse went on to say that she's had a few cases where she's doing an ultrasound and they find 3 kidneys. So I'm fairly certain I heard them right and they were talking about a double uterus.

Other than that, I know nothing about how today went. The IUD is there, that's all I know. I go to the doctor on Friday to find out more.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Okay this may be a really stupid question but if you have a double uteruses does that mean you need two IUD's or that you could still get preggo in one but not the other? Was this your 1st ultrasound? Did you have any done with your kiddos?

I hope you get news soon and that you are okay.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that it is still in your uterus. Hopefully it is in the right spot. I should have read your posts a little more carefully. If I had read them correctly the first time, I would have seen that you felt the strings. I think it is highly unlikely, if not impossible, for it to perforate by itself after insertion. Again, I'm sorry. I see IUD missing and weird things happen to my brain.....

As to the person who said that perforation has to do with the skill of the person inserting the IUD, and not the IUD itself, that is true, according to the research I've done. However, there is also quite a lot of research that has found that inserting an IUD within 6 months of birth increases the chances of perforation drastically, as does inserting it into the uterus of a woman who is still bf. These are two facts that are not usually (and notice I say usually) told to women.

Again, I hope all is well and please forgive me for scaremongering.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
Okay this may be a really stupid question but if you have a double uteruses does that mean you need two IUD's or that you could still get preggo in one but not the other? Was this your 1st ultrasound? Did you have any done with your kiddos?

I have no idea the answer to your first question... anyone know? As for the others.... yes, I had ultrasounds (3 or 4







) when I was pregnant with my son and NOONE said anything about a double uterus. So, I have no idea. My mom (who was an OB nurse for years) said it's possible to go through an entire pregnancy/childbirth (including ultrasounds) and not realize you have a double uterus, but it would be really rare.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eclipse95* 
Again, I hope all is well and please forgive me for scaremongering.









I appreciate your concern, really.

I think after all this is over I may just get the darn thing taken out. It's not worth this much trouble. If I can't even feel where it is then how is that piece of mind of the next 5 years? It's not. So, that was a complete waste and a whole lot of trouble for it.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! What a weird outcome! Steph, you must be totally freaked out! If you do have a "double" uterus, it's okay. I would be shocked, though, if you could have gotten through a pregnancy without anyone noticing.

If not an IUD, then what? Are you and your partner finished with children? Is an vascectomy an option?







You must be terrified!


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
If not an IUD, then what? Are you and your partner finished with children? Is an vascectomy an option?







You must be terrified!

I'll probably be going back on the pill (Ortho Tricylen Lo). I was on that for the better part of this year and did fine with it, I just have a hard time remembering to take it on time







: We've talked about vascectomy but we're honestly not sure if we're done having kids. We don't want to rush into it then decide 5 years down the road that we want one more (we're both young- 23 and 26- so we have more time to think about it). Both of us waver back and forth on whether we want another one. I think secretly we would both be happy to have an "oops" baby







though I am doing what I can to prevent that for now







But if it happened.... we wouldn't be too upset. Though he'd probably get snipped shortly after that









ETA- On that same note... I'm totally evil and I just have to say how much I love DP. When I called him after I left the ultrasound (it was at 8am so I left him and ds sleeping at the house) he asked how it went. First I have to say that we're ALWAYS joking about me getting/being pregnant. Just one of those things I tease him about all the time. So when I called and he asked how it went I said "surprise.... it's a boy!". Now, you and I and everyone on this board probably knows that IF I were pregnant I wouldn't be more than a few weeks along (had a negative pregnancy test just 3 weeks before) and IF I were pregnant and only a few weeks along there's no way we could tell gender by an ultrasound. But DP just fell silent and said "you're kidding, right?". When I started laughing he finally realized that yes, I was kidding














Yeah, I'm evil. And now I just have to sit back and wait for him to get me back







I felt even worse when I got home from work and he'd done dishes and laundry and made dinner







Oops.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I hear you on taking the pill. Ick.

Keep us posted. I wonder how they remove it without the strings?


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
Keep us posted. I wonder how they remove it without the strings?

That's what I'm wondering too- if it's there but they can't see it, which means they obviously can't pull the strings, what do they do? DP and I have talked about it though and it's going to have to be removed sometime. The question is whether that's now or in 5 years. We both feel more comfortable removing it now and just going back on the pill instead of waiting 5 years and hoping nothing happened in that time to make it even harder to remove, ya know?


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
I'll probably be going back on the pill (Ortho Tricylen Lo). I was on that for the better part of this year and did fine with it, I just have a hard time remembering to take it on time







: We've talked about vascectomy but we're honestly not sure if we're done having kids. We don't want to rush into it then decide 5 years down the road that we want one more (we're both young- 23 and 26- so we have more time to think about it). Both of us waver back and forth on whether we want another one. I think secretly we would both be happy to have an "oops" baby







though I am doing what I can to prevent that for now







But if it happened.... we wouldn't be too upset. Though he'd probably get snipped shortly after that









ETA- On that same note... I'm totally evil and I just have to say how much I love DP. When I called him after I left the ultrasound (it was at 8am so I left him and ds sleeping at the house) he asked how it went. First I have to say that we're ALWAYS joking about me getting/being pregnant. Just one of those things I tease him about all the time. So when I called and he asked how it went I said "surprise.... it's a boy!". Now, you and I and everyone on this board probably knows that IF I were pregnant I wouldn't be more than a few weeks along (had a negative pregnancy test just 3 weeks before) and IF I were pregnant and only a few weeks along there's no way we could tell gender by an ultrasound. But DP just fell silent and said "you're kidding, right?". When I started laughing he finally realized that yes, I was kidding














Yeah, I'm evil. And now I just have to sit back and wait for him to get me back







I felt even worse when I got home from work and he'd done dishes and laundry and made dinner







Oops.

He-he that sounds like something I would do.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh Steph! That sounds awful! I'm so sorry! It really sounds like the doc that put this in for you doesn't really know what they are doing!!!

I hope you get it all figured out!!!


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
I have no idea the answer to your first question... anyone know? As for the others.... yes, I had ultrasounds (3 or 4







) when I was pregnant with my son and NOONE said anything about a double uterus. So, I have no idea. My mom (who was an OB nurse for years) said it's possible to go through an entire pregnancy/childbirth (including ultrasounds) and not realize you have a double uterus, but it would be really rare.

.


I am an ultrasound tech so I have a few answers for you. First of all, yes, if you have a double uterus it means you would need 2 IUDs one for each part. Secondly, a double uterus is EASILY missed on ultrasound. You don't have 2 true separate uteri, but rather 2 parts to your uterus which are called horns. I wish I could draw a picture, but I am sure you could easily find one if you googled it. The outside border of your uterus would look like one uterus, but close examination (ie with the vaginal ultrasound) would reveal 2 canals. And just to add, ultrasound is far from perfect and there are techs out there who will miss twins!! So, if 2 babies can be missed on ultrasound (an inexperienced tech may think it is all the same baby), then definitely 2 canals in your uterus can be missed easily.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

The doctor called today. She said that the IUD is in the uterus, which is where it's supposed to be. She also said I do, indeed, have a double uterus with only one cervix. She said it's fine to just leave the IUD there for the next 5 years without any worries. And yet, I worry. I'm not comfortable leaving it there and just forgetting about any birth control for the next 5 years without being able to check and make sure it's still there







: So, on Friday I have an appointment and she's going to do something "like an aggressive pap smear". Sound fun? Something about taking a swab and "twirling" the uterus trying to "tease" the strings out. Yeah.... that sounds so fun!







: I told her that if this doesn't work or if they disappear again (which she says is possible) then I want it out. However, after I hung up I realized I should have asked how, exactly, they take it out if they can't find the strings







:


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I wonder if you would have to go to sleep like they do in a D&C. Off the top of my head, thats what I am thinking.

Oh man, Friday doesn't sound like fun at all. Sorry Mama.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tylerdylan* 
I am an ultrasound tech so I have a few answers for you. First of all, yes, if you have a double uterus it means you would need 2 IUDs one for each part.... ~~~SNIP~~~.....And just to add, ultrasound is far from perfect and there are techs out there who will miss twins!! So, if 2 babies can be missed on ultrasound (an inexperienced tech may think it is all the same baby), then definitely 2 canals in your uterus can be missed easily.

Really (about the first part)?? I asked the doctor specifically this and she told me that since the Mirena is a hormonal one that it "should" provide protection against pregnancy. I kinda laughed and said "should? What do you mean "should". She said "Oh, I mean it will provide protection against pregnancy" and laughed it off. So, does it or does it not provide protection against pregnancy when you have a double uterus?

The second part- yup, I have a family member that happened to. Pregnant with twins, multiple early ultrasounds, then had a miscarriage. At the hospital learned she miscarried one baby but still had one more (didn't have a clue she had twins until that time). The surviving baby is now a happy and healthy young child.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'd also imagine that, during pg, you'd have one big, growing uterus, and one small, "non pg" uterus that would be quite tiny in comparison to the one growing a baby- wouldn't that be easy to miss on an abdominal ultrasound?


----------



## Picturesque (May 31, 2007)

ETA- On that same note... I'm totally evil and I just have to say how much I love DP. When I called him after I left the ultrasound (it was at 8am so I left him and ds sleeping at the house) he asked how it went. First I have to say that we're ALWAYS joking about me getting/being pregnant. Just one of those things I tease him about all the time. So when I called and he asked how it went I said "surprise.... it's a boy!". Now, you and I and everyone on this board probably knows that IF I were pregnant I wouldn't be more than a few weeks along (had a negative pregnancy test just 3 weeks before) and IF I were pregnant and only a few weeks along there's no way we could tell gender by an ultrasound. But DP just fell silent and said "you're kidding, right?". When I started laughing he finally realized that yes, I was kidding














Yeah, I'm evil. And now I just have to sit back and wait for him to get me back







I felt even worse when I got home from work and he'd done dishes and laundry and made dinner







Oops.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *StephandOwen* 
Really (about the first part)?? I asked the doctor specifically this and she told me that since the Mirena is a hormonal one that it "should" provide protection against pregnancy. I kinda laughed and said "should? What do you mean "should". She said "Oh, I mean it will provide protection against pregnancy" and laughed it off. So, does it or does it not provide protection against pregnancy when you have a double uterus?

The second part- yup, I have a family member that happened to. Pregnant with twins, multiple early ultrasounds, then had a miscarriage. At the hospital learned she miscarried one baby but still had one more (didn't have a clue she had twins until that time). The surviving baby is now a happy and healthy young child.

hmmm - I don't know how Mirena works exactly. The old style of IUDs that I am familiar with work by preventing implantation by blocking the fertilized egg from access to the uterus lining. I would think that Mirena must work the same way with the added protection of hormone release??? I could be wrong since I don't know how Mirena works, but I would still think you would want two. I certainly wouldn't trust just one as a birth control method if I were you!


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I'd also imagine that, during pg, you'd have one big, growing uterus, and one small, "non pg" uterus that would be quite tiny in comparison to the one growing a baby- wouldn't that be easy to miss on an abdominal ultrasound?


There aren't 2 separate uteruses! Infact since she said she only has one cervix she likely has a subtle separation of the 2 horns. Most people have an oval shaped uterus with one canal/lining. People with a "double" uterus tend to have more of a heart shaped uterus with a small separtation only at the tip of the uterus and two canals/linings. Others with "double" uteruses will still have an oval shaped uterus with the separtation occuring only internally with respect to the lining. Both are very hard to detect with ultrasound especially if you aren't looking for it. If the requistion says question double uterus and you try to look for it you can usually find it, but if no one mentions the possibility most techs will miss it. The presence of an IUD or EARLY pregnancy in one horn of the uterus will make it more obvious, but only IF you are looking at the non-pregnant or non-IUD side and wondering where the heck it is?? I hope this makes sense....


----------



## kate3 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

There aren't 2 separate uteruses! Infact since she said she only has one cervix she likely has a subtle separation of the 2 horns. Most people have an oval shaped uterus with one canal/lining. People with a "double" uterus tend to have more of a heart shaped uterus with a small separtation only at the tip of the uterus and two canals/linings. Others with "double" uteruses will still have an oval shaped uterus with the separtation occuring only internally with respect to the lining. Both are very hard to detect with ultrasound especially if you aren't looking for it. If the requistion says question double uterus and you try to look for it you can usually find it, but if no one mentions the possibility most techs will miss it. The presence of an IUD or EARLY pregnancy in one horn of the uterus will make it more obvious, but only IF you are looking at the non-pregnant or non-IUD side and wondering where the heck it is?? I hope this makes sense....
I couldn't have said this better myself! The word "double" uterus is terribly misleading. Most likely you have a subtle septum in the middle of your uterus that makes it appear heart shaped. I agree with your doc that you can leave the IUD in place, but you need to be comfortable with this.

The Mirena has progesterone in it that: thins the uterine lining, thickens cervical mucus (which prevents sperm from entering the uterus), and also slows sperm and egg transport. The combination of all of these actions makes pregnancy very unlikey even with a septum. The IUD is most likely off to one side a bit, resting in either the right or left horn.

I will warn you that you will not like "teasing" the stings out. This is uncomfortable and might not work. If your doc is unable to grasp them through your cervix and you really want the IUD removed, it may involve a D&C.

Good luck.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate3* 
I couldn't have said this better myself! The word "double" uterus is terribly misleading. Most likely you have a subtle septum in the middle of your uterus that makes it appear heart shaped. I agree with your doc that you can leave the IUD in place, but you need to be comfortable with this.

The Mirena has progesterone in it that: thins the uterine lining, thickens cervical mucus (which prevents sperm from entering the uterus), and also slows sperm and egg transport. The combination of all of these actions makes pregnancy very unlikey even with a septum. The IUD is most likely off to one side a bit, resting in either the right or left horn.

I will warn you that you will not like "teasing" the stings out. This is uncomfortable and might not work. If your doc is unable to grasp them through your cervix and you really want the IUD removed, it may involve a D&C.

Good luck.

Thank you for all that info! I know the IUD is off to the left, I remember the doctor saying that.

As for tomorrow mornings appointment.... I talked to my mom (a nurse) and she suggested taking one Tylenol 3 (have some leftover from something else). Think that'll do it? I have a fairly high pain tolerance- I got the IUD in without any pain meds and didn't take any in the days following either.


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Just got a chance to sit down... the day has been hectic and I haven't been home since 8:30 this morning.

Anyway, The appointment that should have lasted 30 minutes took 2 HOURS







: It was insane. I decided when I got there that I just wanted the IUD out. The doctor said she was doing to try to get the strings back out so I could feel them but when I asked what the odds of them getting "lost" again are she said if she had to bet she'd guess they'll "disappear" again. So I decided just to get it out. It's not worth all this hassle. On top of all the other issues I've been bleeding for 3 weeks straight now (since 2 days after I got it in). Not fun at all.

My doctor tried to get it out with no luck, she couldn't even find the strings. So her supervisor came in and tried. It took him a little while but he eventually got it out. When he pulled it out my doctor asked him if he had seen the strings. He said no. She asked how he got it out and he said "It was luck. I just pulled on something and it was the Mirena". Uhhh.... seriously. That's a little crazy! LOL! It was painful too. I would say that was more painful than the insertion, and I took pain pills (Tylenol 3) before this appointment and nothing before the insertion! But it's over with now. I'm not really in any pain or anything so that's all good. Though I may milk it a little tonight when Jason gets home from work so I can get a good backrub









I got to talk to her about the "double uterus" also. As she explained it, the term "double uterus" is really misleading. I don't have 2 seperate uteruses. I have 1 uterus that didn't develop right. The uterus is divided in half, but not completely (it's open at the bottom to lead to the other one). Does that make sense? She says it's somewhat of a miracle that I went through the entire pregnancy with Owen and never had any issues. We talked about what this means for the future, should I decide I want another baby. She says it definately increases my risk of having a miscarriage and it increases my risk of having a preterm baby. But she also pointed out that we KNOW my body can have a baby (a healthy full term one too) so it's not impossible. So that was kind of depressing to hear all the risks involved with having another baby.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that it was so painful, but I am glad they were able to get it out.

Thanks for updating us.


----------

